# A shrimp with a broken leg



## navvmau (1 Oct 2018)

Hi, a new member here!

I have been keeping nano aquarium for many years but still sometimes, don’t really understand what’s going on behind the glass. (Perhaps because I have been doing it on-and-off because of the past job and housing circumstances). And it seems I still have a lot of things to learn so I sign up for the ukaps forum 

Well, yesterday I came home to find a shrimp with broken leg (below link to the video). I’m not sure what happened with him. The biggest fish in there is a dwarf rasbora that got mistakenly sold to me with other chili rasboras.

I haven’t moved any decorations, so no chance of him got crushed by that.

He seems to be active (today was chasing a saddled female). But what will happen to him  after this? Will the broken leg affect him? Or it will just forevermore hanging around like this? 

https://twitter.com/faxe_kondi11/status/1046845090776453127?s=21


----------



## sparkyweasel (1 Oct 2018)

It will probably grow back as a healthy leg when he moults, crustaceans are very good at regrowing damaged or lost limbs. It might be undersized after the next moult, getting back to full size after a few more moults.


----------



## azawaza (1 Oct 2018)

How many legs does a shrimp have?


----------



## Edvet (2 Oct 2018)




----------



## Parablennius (2 Oct 2018)

azawaza said:


> How many legs does a shrimp have?


Shrimp are decapods, so 10. Not all used for walking, of course.


----------



## Edvet (2 Oct 2018)




----------

